

Would anyone use a command line blog platform? - mythriel

I want to develop a blog platform for personal use that can manage your blog from the command line and I am curious if other devs would use it.
======
pinks
Perhaps creating a command line interface for Tumblr / Posterous hosting would
work. I wouldn't try to reinvent the hosting platform though, if that's what
you're asking.

Hosting one's own blog is trivial, and I'm willing to bet that your target
audience is more likely to use a static site generator like Jekyll or Pelican.

------
orangethirty
Why not add the functionality to an existing platform? Its would be simpler
and would grant you a bigger userbase.

------
stevekemp
I publish my blog with chronicle, a static generator.

In the past I also reviewed several of the popular static-site generators,
many of which are designed for blogging:

<https://github.com/skx/static-site-generators>

------
tubbzor
I'd certainly be interested.

I thought about this awhile back but never found the time to get anything
going. If you end up going through with it post the Github link as I'd like to
contribute.

------
blazing_grey
Shameless plug for my own solution, curmudgeon:
<https://github.com/lharding/Curmudgeon>

So, yes. :)

------
damaru
definitly yes! I used vimwiki some bit but lacked some menu and time
functionality, although I am sure that it could be tweak to work like a great
command line blog platform.

But there are a lot of tool, that take .md files and create a static site with
it. Which is a great start, where you could bind a deploy script that could be
triggered from vim for example.

~~~
stevekemp
The hard part with these static-publishers is handling comments - without
outsourcing to disqus, or similar.

------
sente
Yes

